# Started exercising every day on 3rd January.



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 25, 2021)

After two years of eating keto style to sort out my blood sugars and blood pressure I started exercising at the start of this month when I found a VR app called FitXR and discovered I really enjoyed it.

I don't know if I am losing weight because I haven't weighed myself for over a decade.
But my clothes are looser and I can now workout for an hour at a time when I struggled with 3 minutes to start with.

I had got my BP to high end of normal a while back but today it is 100 over 70 - so I shall carry on with what I'm doing and see what happens.

I've also started weighing stuff and trying to keep my food intake within some parameters instead of completely ignoring everything except for keeping my carbs under 20g - I will see how that works out.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello @NotWorriedAtAll. 
That sounds like a very good start to the New Year and looks to be working well.

For me exercise does help big time.
I keep a simple excel graph that plots exercise time/ BS readings/weight and there is a very high correlation between the times  I don't exercise and rises in blood sugar and weight.

Yes I agree as well that although low carbs are really good at keeping the blood sugars down, I need to watch total amount that I am eating to keep weight down.
Very best wishes and I am sure your success will continue.


----------



## Steve/Ch (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi, i was a regular gym user before the first lockdown and cycled a lot, but since then i never really got back to exercise, however two weeks ago i started to do more walking, am now doing on average 3 to 4 miles a day and hoping to improve on that, in the spring i will do some cycling, before first lockdown i was doing 20 to 30 miles daily


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 26, 2021)

I did 75 minutes today and according to Move I used up 250 calories.
Most importantly I had loads of fun and my appetite seems to be reducing which is promising.
I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 26, 2021)

I’d go crazy if I didn’t exercise every day. Good for you @NotWorriedAtAll - I’m glad you’re enjoying exercising and all its benefits!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 26, 2021)

Bloden said:


> I’d go crazy if I didn’t exercise every day. Good for you @NotWorriedAtAll - I’m glad you’re enjoying exercising and all its benefits!


Thanks.  I was a confirmed couch potato but I've found fun ways to exercise indoors and I am very happy punching things that are not there and stabbing things with light sabers.  Just pleased I lived long enough to experience a real life holodeck


----------



## Bloden (Jan 26, 2021)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Thanks.  I was a confirmed couch potato but I've found fun ways to exercise indoors and I am very happy punching things that are not there and stabbing things with light sabers.  Just pleased I lived long enough to experience a real life holodeck


I just walk my dogs every day - your routine sounds much more exciting!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 26, 2021)

This is one of my favourite sessions on my Beat Saber game - it isn't me but it is a good example






This is the punching one I do


----------

